# Need help with XHP-70 DIY build



## DKill_ (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been waiting for a while to find a vastly more powerful LED emitter than the current XM-L2 T6 that I own at this moment. 
I've recently learned about the XHP-70 LED emitter blasting a whopping 4000lm. However, it runs on 6v/12v. 

Can you candlepowericians help me along the way to find a suitable, affordable set comprising of a (zoomable)host on 18650's or 16650's, reflector, driver and whatever you may deem necessary?
I would like to have the ability to have both flood and throw in 1 package, so a zoomable host would be nice but not a requirement per sé if this would make things too difficult. As far as hosts concidered, the first one I found which ticks all the boxes is the Jax Z1 but is not the most affordable.

I'm looking forward to what you guys are going to come up with!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 23, 2015)

Unfortunately due to the size of the die, you are quite limited to the Z1..
If you are willing to drop the XHP70 & go for the XHP50 instead, you will have more host options since the die size is the same as the XM-L. 

For driver, you may consider the Qlite drivers w/ Zener diode mod or Vinh's DriverVN2..


----------



## DKill_ (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you for your quick reply!
Regarding the die size, I don't mind modding the reflector slightly to make the die fit, which should only be a minor modification if I'm correct.


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 23, 2015)

I just remembered that the die size is not the main issue...
Since you want to use a zoomie, there is no reflector to worry about. 
You may just have to worry if the MCPCB can fit into the host. 

Alternative zoomie host is the Sipik 98. But like i said u may wanna check if this host accept 20mm MCPCB


----------



## DKill_ (Nov 23, 2015)

I forgot to mention, but I'm from the Netherlands, Europe. I just looked for your recommended drivers but as far as I can see they're all sold from the US which makes it quite expensive because of the shipping costs. Are there any suitable drivers from chinese websites? Those usually offer free shipping.


----------



## DKill_ (Nov 23, 2015)

The XHP70 I'm looking at is on a regular 20mm star.
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10017519/3587000-cree-xhp70-n4-1c-1710lm-6500-7000k-led-emitter

Knowing this, which hosts could you recommend for my suggested uses besides the JAX Z1? Both zoom and reflector kinds.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DKill_ (Nov 23, 2015)

DellSuperman said:


> Alternative zoomie host is the Sipik 98. But like i said u may wanna check if this host accept 20mm MCPCB



Actually, I have a Sipik98, it's where the XP-L2 lives atm and yes, it accepts 20mm MCPCB's. Unfortunately it's a hollow pill so that won't be optimal for heat dissipation and don't know if it could handle the heat. Also, would I need 2 18650's in series to power an XHP70? If so, it obviously wouldn't fit the Sipik98 as it only holds 1 battery. But if you can tell me that it should be possible, I'll definitely give it a go.

I also found a driver. Could this one work?
https://www.fasttech.com/p/1143100


----------



## light-modder (Nov 24, 2015)

I'll start with the last question, no that driver will not work. I don't have time to look anything up right now as I need to go to bed. But you should look for a driver that says it will power an XHP70. I know kaidomain.com had some a while ago.
You can use an 18650 host if you run 18350 batteries. So the sipik98 would work if you want it too but only with high quality cells.
I did find a large zoomie on fastech though. It's a UF-1405, made for two 26650 batteries. That will give you the best run time. I know mountain electronics here in the US sells it with a sleeve that will let you use 18650s. Don't know if the fastech one does or not but it would probably be the best zoomie host for that led. I don't know what size MCPCB it will take or what size driver is required. But I was hoping to build one someday.


----------



## jonwkng (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey DKill,

One of the main considerations when driving XHP70s is the ridiculous amount of heat these produce. I'd say your best bet would be a 2x26650 platform due to the heat sinking and runtime considerations. 

I have a Vinh modded Z1 with an XHP50 using Vinh's DriverVn. At full throttle (near direct drive) , it gets very hot very quickly. I have also modded a Prometheus Alpha RM to run a XHP70 running off 2x18350s. Ridiculously hot in seconds. 

Drivers-wise, generally speaking those that can drive 6V emitters like MT-G2s will also work fine with 6V XHP70s.

Have fun with your mod!


----------



## DKill_ (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the help so far guys.
The UF-1405 looks very, very promising. However, I could be wrong, but it doesn't seem to accept 20mm MCBPC's.


----------



## jonwkng (Nov 24, 2015)

DKill_ said:


> Thanks for all the help so far guys.
> The UF-1405 looks very, very promising. However, I could be wrong, but it doesn't seem to accept 20mm MCBPC's.



The UF-1405 takes 16mm stars and 17mm drivers. If you have problems sourcing these, Mtn Electronics has lots of options.


----------



## light-modder (Nov 24, 2015)

Mtn Electronics also has had 16mm MCPCB for the XHP70. He might be able to do some more if you need.


----------



## DKill_ (Nov 25, 2015)

Just found a nice list of different hosts with details of MCPCB and driver sizes that they accept.
https://www.reddit.com/r/flashlight/wiki/diy_lights 

Basically the only thing I need now is a chinese source for drivers that can power the XHP70. Who can point me in the right direction?


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 25, 2015)

Vinh's DriverVN2 can work. 
Or Zener diode mode for the AMC7135 drivers


----------



## light-modder (Nov 25, 2015)

Don't know how to post links so I'll just copy and paste. The top of this page has quite a few drivers for 6V LEDs the difference between the ones for XHP50 and XHP70 is going to be the drive current so you'll want to make sure you get one for the XHP70 otherwise it'll be under driven and won't be as bright.
http://www.kaidomain.com/category.226


----------



## James3 (Nov 25, 2015)

You could use the LD-2 driver with XHP70, will run at 6A, x2 li-ion


----------



## TexasLumens (Nov 25, 2015)

light-modder said:


> Don't know how to post links so I'll just copy and paste. The top of this page has quite a few drivers for 6V LEDs the difference between the ones for XHP50 and XHP70 is going to be the drive current so you'll want to make sure you get one for the XHP70 otherwise it'll be under driven and won't be as bright.
> http://www.kaidomain.com/category.226



I just did a couple of builds using the XHP70 an used these exact drivers. They worked well. I like the XHP70 output brightness but I don't like the artifact the LED puts in the beam. looks like a + . A zoomie might fix that. I ended up trying several reflector / lens combos and made the artifact less apparent... but it was still there. I would like to know if the zoomie fixes that. TL


----------



## DKill_ (Nov 26, 2015)

TexasLumens said:


> I would like to know if the zoomie fixes that. TL


Yes, they do if you focus just before or just over the focal point. At least, that's what I could see in video's. This is also another reason why I want to use a zoomie.


----------

